# Uniforms



## catalyst (2 Oct 2004)

I was going to hijack the 'maroon berets' thread, but thought otherwise.

Can somebody tell me what an ascot is? As well, what kind of uniforms are the scarlet ones with the hat with the thing on the top? I think Vernon wears them? 

Thanks


----------



## alexk (2 Oct 2004)

an ascot is the thing that covers your neck area its basicaly a replacement for the tie in some units and depending on what rank you are. 

Scarlots are a red uniform with red striped pants, the type my corps uses for senior NCO's its basical the same thing they use minus the pillbox hat.


----------



## Inch (2 Oct 2004)

The hat with the spike on it is called a Pith helmet.

As alexk stated, the ascot is worn in place of a tie, but it's worn inside an open collar, ie. the top button is undone and the ascot is under the shirt/collar. They're usually in Regimental colours, the pic I attached is of the 1st Hussars ascot in their regimental colours.

Cheers


----------



## MikeM (4 Oct 2004)

The attached picture doesn't work inch :-[


----------



## Chief03 (4 Oct 2004)

Hey, if anyone could hook me up with an Engineers ascot, I would really like that.  I have every piece of Regi gear except that.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (5 Oct 2004)

Is there an engineer ascot? If yes is there a logistics one as well? I would like to see that and if any one has a site, or place where I can acquire one from it would be appreciated.


----------



## SEB123 (5 Oct 2004)

I don't think there is and ascot for engineers


----------



## Simpleton (6 Oct 2004)

Sgt_McWatt said:
			
		

> If yes is there a logistics one as well? I would like to see that and if any one has a site, or place where I can acquire one from it would be appreciated.



There is a logistics ascot. I will see if I can get a picture of one for you.


----------

